# Anyone ever seen one of these ?



## 66TigerCat (Feb 29, 2012)

It's a Demorest Bicycle tip tray. I got this in a trade with a friend. I believe it's mid to late 1890's.


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 29, 2012)

I remember seeing one on ebay a few years ago but did not bid because I knew nothing about it.


----------



## walter branche (Feb 29, 2012)

*copake*

I sold mine years ago @copake,if you want to check post sales you can find what it brought in an auction setting , I think it was 180.00 or 250.00 ,. this is number 5 of the card trays I have seen walter branche


----------



## OldRider (Feb 29, 2012)

Stupid question here.......what exactly is a  tip trays function? Decorative?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 29, 2012)

OldRider said:


> Stupid question here.......what exactly is a  tip trays function? Decorative?




I an with oldrider on this,What is its major function.


----------



## walter branche (Feb 29, 2012)

*card tray*

used as a card tray at bicycle shows in the early days


----------



## ericbaker (Mar 1, 2012)

I got this from a non-bike friend who saw it at an estate sale and bought it for me as a gift. I though it was probably an ashtray, but its about the size of a business card (~4.5"x3") Now i have to wonder.  

Haha i wish i saw my face when she pulled it out... "OH, I got you a bikey thing!" she says. She pulled it out and I think my first words were "Holy Crap!" not something you'd expect to be randomly handed while your watching seinfeld on your couch...

It was made by the O' Hara Watch and Dial Co. in Waltham Ma. The white insert is porcelain i think, amazingly its all there, if not cracked a bit. Maybe you can date it by the headbadge Mr.C?

Any more info?


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 1, 2012)

Cool item.Your tray is late 1890's/early 1900's(I'm sure Mr Columbia can nail it down to the exact year). It's enamel not porcelain. The O'Hara Dial Co. made the enamel head badge inserts for Orient as well as other bicycle advertising items (lapel pins, tip/card trays). They also made dials for gas and water meters among other things. I live a mile from the factory which is still standing(empty). My friend has a Union Cycle tray made by them that is round.


----------



## ericbaker (Mar 1, 2012)

ooh ooh , i have one of those too! Enamel, good to know, and I didnt realize the orient badge was made by O'Hara too. 
I did just a bit of research and saw that the building was on some "Wierd Massachusetts" website. 

sorry to derail...


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 1, 2012)

Do you have the whole bike or just the badge ?


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 12, 2012)

I NEED that badge!


----------



## kshimp41 (Feb 26, 2016)

MrColumbia said:


> I remember seeing one on ebay a few years ago but did not bid because I knew nothing about it.



Hi, I am from Williamsport, PA. area and have a Demorest bicycle.  Would you be interested in selling your tip


----------



## rocketman (Feb 26, 2016)

I like it. Nice display....


----------

